#       .
,      2016         .     ()     ,        ?      ,  . .

----------


## gnews

> 


   . 

http://mziorb.ru/imuwestvo/perechen_...vaya_stoimost/
http://docs.cntd.ru/document/430681704
http://bashkortostan.regnews.org/doc/mq/tb-1.htm

----------

,     , . .

----------


## .

.     
         ,      ,        .  ,  .

----------

,        ,     .          2015 ,      ,     2015 .          2016       ,    2016           ..    .
     ,            ,      ?

----------


## sharmel007

> 


        ...

----------


## .

> 2016


           .             .                 .      /           ,      .




> ,      ?

----------


## .

*sharmel007*,   " "?  2016          .  ,        ,   ""

----------


## sharmel007

> sharmel007,   " "?  2016          .  ,        ,   ""


..     ,   ..
        ..          .

----------

,     ( , . )         2016 .  ,        .        ,      ?!      .      ,         ?

----------


## .

**,    -    **        .            ,        .      .

      , .    ,       ,   .      26.2       ,      .



> 3.           ...       (  ,    ,         ,   ,      7  *378.2*     ,     10  378.2

----------

,   :       .,      ,     ,   7  378.2  . .

----------


## .

**, 



> **    ,   7  378.2  . .


,        .          .         378.2?         
  ,    ?  :Smilie:

----------

,   ,   .     ,  378.2 ,        ,   .   ,   1      , ( , , )                  ,      .      ,       .       ...   .

----------


## .

> ,   .


...   ,   .               ,   .        ,               ,   .*    .*

----------


## gnews

> ,     , . .


  .  :Embarrassment:

----------

.  ,  :              ,        .    (   ),         ,          ,      2016           ,    2016       ,      ?!
 :           ,         ?

----------


## .

,  




> ,         ?


           -    ,        .            ,       .    ,    ,    .    
     ,

----------

.

----------

,            ,                           ,   ,      ?

----------


## .

> 


.           ,

----------

> .     
>          ,      ,        .  ,  .


.    --  ?

----------


## .

,    1 .378.2 .

----------


## werw33

> ,    1 .378.2 .


    ??      .. .. :-)

----------


## werw33

> ,    1 .378.2 .


      ?    .?

----------


## .

> ?


,    .  , ,

----------


## werw33

> ,    1 .378.2 .


..--    -- http://mio.samregion.ru/external/min...9;_na_2016.pdf
  ....

----------


## _

.  ,          ,        ?

----------

> .  ,          ,        ?


:-) :-) :-) ..       ?         ??
?

----------


## _

?

----------


## .

*_*,       .

----------


## Wirta

--      ?    ?

----------


## .

,           .

----------


## Wirta

*.*,  ,       ...     10  2012 .  843- 
 -  - ,     :Redface:

----------


## Irina429

2016

----------


## .

28.11.2014 N 700-
(.  26.07.2016)
"     ,          "

----------

!  , , !        .      .   ,        ?    .
!

----------


## werw33

> !  , , !        .      .   ,        ?    .
> !


  99  
         --         .."
      -- --  ..

----------


## .

,           25.12.2015  302-.

 ,     .  ))

----------


## Natalia M

.  .    . 
     :
-     ()  (**)   
-        (     ),   ,    

PS 
_ -     _ 
_ 1_1.            
          :
.....     
     6)     ,           ,     . _  


1.         ? :Smilie: 
2.     ()  ? :Frown:  

 1  2.

----------


## .

.    1   2

----------


## Natalia M

,  
     -    :Hmm:

----------


## .

*Natalia M*,    .  ,    :Smilie:

----------


## Irinajg

,        ***-   (  - )        , .   ( -  27.06.16),           2016 ?           2015 ,     -,       ?    ?    ,          ?  ?!

----------


## .

> ?


   ,   .     ,

----------


## Irinajg

!       2016 ?     ,     2016       ?

----------


## .

.          . ..   ,      2017

----------


## Irinajg

, ,     !               ,            ,        2015      ,    !        ,     -       ?!      (  ),            ,   ,     ,            2015 !!      - - !      ,     !

----------


## werw33

> ,   .     ,


    ??

----------


## .

> ??


 ,     .

----------

> ,        .  ,  .


    ?    .    ,    ?   ,     6 ,          2016       ( ,        ?)

----------


## werw33

> ,     .


      , ?
    ,           (..)--  
      ,     ..   ..     ?

----------

> , ?


 ,    ,      ,    ,     .

----------

,       ,  80 
   6 ..
          ?
           ?

----------


## Vendor

,     .
    ,   . 
 ,    50   ,  432, 4  130 .    2000 
    52 2( 35 ),   4 . 200. 
 3160 
  ,     ?
   20 2,    ,  ...

https://www.nalog.ru/rn77/service/nalog_calc/
        20 2

    ,         20 2   ?

----------

> ,         20 2   ?


.        20 ..,  .   ?      ,      .

----------


## Natalia M

.       ,               :

    ,               .      ,  ** (..      ).           .   ,         -.     (1917 ),       .     ,      .

     (    ).    ?       ,          ,       ,

----------


## .

.    .         .         .  ,       ?
,         ,  ,   ,

----------


## Natalia M

*.*,  .   :yes:          (   80) . 
     ""   .    -  .  
,     -       ""

----------


## _

!  2017        (  ,        2017 ,     ?        ,  ?

----------


## Kate S.

:
 01.01.15      (     2013 .,    ).      ,       01.12.16,    .
  2015 .        ,  .          .   ,      ,       ,        01.01.16?       ,    ?          01.01.15  01.01.16.

----------


## ZZZhanna

*.*,      -?   ,    2017    .  ,   2017  -  -         ?   ?

----------


## _

!      ? 
    21  2016 ,  ,   ,  )
"    19    3  2016  360-               1  2017   1  2020 :
   01.01.2017               ,         01.01.2017   01.01.2020      (. 2 . 1 . 19    03.07.2016  360-).        01.01.2014   01.01.2017."
                30   2016  03-05-04-01/57212 . 
     11.10.2016  -4-11/19238@                      .
   ,    .      ,            2017  2020 , ,  )

----------


## tania_0181

,        ?

----------


## gugusya

> 21  2016 ,  ,   ,  )
> "    19    3  2016  360-              1  2017   1  2020 :
>    01.01.2017               ,         01.01.2017   01.01.2020      (. 2 . 1 . 19    03.07.2016  360-).        01.01.2014   01.01.2017."
>         30  2016  03-05-04-01/57212 . 
>     11.10.2016  -4-11/19238@                  .
>    ,    .      ,


,    -?

----------


## tania_0181

> ,    -?


, ,   .
   ,          ...

----------


## gugusya

.    .         :  01.01.2014 - 11 719 848 .;  01.01.2016 - 173 727 855 .

1.             2016  ( 01.01.2014   01.01.2016)?

2.       ,     01.01.2016,           29.07.1998 N 135-?

 ,     :

               2016     ,     01.01.2014.

     .           2016              01.01.2016    .

 :

 . 2 . 375               ( ,   . 378.2  )         1    .

 19    03.07.2016 N 360- ( -  N 360-)       ,        29.07.1998 N 135- "     " ( -  N 135-),    01.01.2020.    ,    19  N 360-    30.11.2016 N 401-,                 (    02.12.2016 N 03-05-05-02/71529).

,    .

          ( 01.01.2017  01.01.2020),         (. 1 . 19   03.07.2016 N 360-).        01.01.2014 (  1  ,          ,   01.01.2014        )  01.01.2017.   01.01.2014    (,   ),         (. 2 . 1 . 19   03.07.2016 N 360-).

    ,      ,   01.01.2014,      01.01.2017  01.01.2020       .

    , ,     11.08.2016 N 03-05-05-02/47079.

 ,  .. 2  3 . 19  N 360-          ,   01.01.2014        . 24.19  N 135-,  :

-     ;

-                ( - );

-   ,          .

,     01.01.2014         . 24.19  N 135-      ,     1  2014  (  1  ,          ,   01.01.2014        ),       01.01.2017          01.01.2014 ( 1  ,          ,   01.01.2014        ) (. 2 . 19  N 360-).

 ,        . 24.19  N 135-    01.01.2017,           ,     01.01.2014 (  1  ,          ,   01.01.2014        ) (. 3 . 19  N 360-).

     ,    01.01.2014         ,   01.01.2017            ,   01.01.2014 (  1  ,          ,   01.01.2014        ).

 ,  01.01.2020         ""   01.01.2014 ( 1  ,          ,   01.01.2014        ),         .

      01.01.2017               01.01.2014   01.01.2015.

  ,   . 2 . 19  N 360-,                2016          01.01.2014  01.01.2017,    ,     01.01.2014.

        31.10.2016 N 03-05-06-02/63379 (       ).

    ,         . 2 . 19  N 360-,  ,     01.01.2016      . 24.19  N 135-,      . 2 . 19  N 360-     .

      ,   . 24.18  N 135-               ()       ,            ,   ,      ,  ,          . 24.19  N 135-,        ,      .

         ,    ,   .      .    ,                                 2016    ,   19  N 360- (.. 1, 2 . 1 . 21  ).                      . 3 . 1 . 111  .

        ,             2016            01.01.2016    .

    ,   01.01.2017       03.07.2016 N 237- "   " ( -  N 237-),        .  ,              ,               ,                      .

   . 2 . 403                           ,       ,         ,         ,         ,    .     . 24.20  N 135- (    29.09.2014 N 03-05-/48574,    27.03.2015 N -4-11/5013@).

----------

> .          . ..   ,      2017


*.*,  ,   ?

----------


## .

> 7.        *  1-    *  :
> 1)         ,    1  2  1  ,          (    - );
> 2)            ;
> (. 2  .    04.11.2014 N 347-)
> 3)               -  "".

----------


## _

> , ,   .
>    ,          ...


    )    ,      ) ,           ,      20  2016      01  2016 .    ,        ,  .

----------

.,  ! :Redface:

----------

> 7.          1-      :
> 1)         ,    1  2  1  ,          (    - );


13vr_2051.pdf
,      ?   -  .... :Frown: 
,         ?

----------

,         ...  -()-!

----------


## .

> ,         ?


, .   ,     .      ,       ))
         -    .

----------

2015 . - ...(     ...  2016,2017 -  )

----------


## _

,         ?   ,       ,    .    + , .

----------


## .

*_*,        .       ,    .

----------


## _

> *_*,        .       ,    .


  .  . 

_"    Irinajg  
      ?
   ,   .     ,       "_
         ,   .  ,  .        .  ,    +,       ?  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   .


       ,     .     ,       .




> ,  .


  -  ?    ?

----------


## _

> ,     .     ,       .
> 
>   -  ?    ?


 ,     ,      .
   -          ,      ,     ,    ,    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


,  ,   ?    .



> .


     ,   .

----------


## .

> .


 .      ,       .         .     28.11.2003 N 43- (.  30.11.2017).     



> ,


   ?   ,        .    ,   .     ,

----------


## _

> ..


 


> ,       ..


  80    ,       - 
     ,    .        ,     .




> [b]..       , .    ,       ,   .      26.2       ,      .


 




> .


    15,   16.  16.  . 




> ,   .


    (  ),     ,     ,     - -   .




> ,        .    ,   .     ,


   -     ,   -   17, ..       - ,    ,      . 
 ,       ,        ,     , .   ?    -    ,..  ,     ...    ,  ,     , ,   .  :Dash2:

----------


## .

> 80    ,       - 
>      ,    .


  " " .    -?




> ,


  .  



> (  ,    ,   ),      (  ,     ,   , *        ,   ,      7  378.2     ,     10  378.2 * ).


     .    ,     **      .

   ,    .      2017  2018

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 15,   16.  16.  .





> 


 ,   ,      .  , , ,      ,    ,        .        ,      -    .

----------


## .

*ZZZhanna*,    -  2015             ( , ).  2016         2015 .     ,

----------


## _

> 2017  2018


     ,  80   2015-2018.     ,    ,   .   .    . 

   ZZZhanna 
   .
_    15,   16.  16.  ._
*  2015,   2016.*  2016,    2017,   ,    .  ?




> ,   ,      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


   ,    .     ,    .      ,      .
     -       ,            ,    ,   "" - .

----------


## _

.
 ,       , ..          ,  ,      -  .

----------


## .

> ,  80   2015-2018.


  80 ?  ,  .     .    ,     ?




> .


     ,  .           .  ,   ,   .
     ,    ,    .  ,   .

----------


## _

.,  .




> ,     .     ,       .


                 -  ,    ,     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


  ...

----------

,    ,    ,   ,      2017    ? (   ...).

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   ,


       ?       .

----------

,        ...

----------


## .

**,          .     .     ,  
     ,

----------

,     ,        2017 ,     ? ( 2016  ).     ,     ,    .

----------


## .

**,         .  1  2019      - .

----------

!

----------


## Wirta

.  ,   ?     ?

----------


## .

*Wirta*,    ,   .     ,      .         ,

----------


## Wirta

> 


http://docs.cntd.ru/document/800005326    ,          .

----------


## werw33

> .  ,   ?     ?


     .

----------

